# Post your Christmas desktops!



## macfreak88 (Dec 5, 2002)

Since I don't have any good Christmas related desktops, I found out that you can post them here


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

*Note to self: Take picture of the Xmas Tree in Downtown Burbank for use as a Desktop*


----------



## macfreak88 (Dec 5, 2002)

hehe lol, let me see some nice pics, Anyone have any good site which has Christmas related stuff?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

I couldn't get a clear shot of the tree! But I did take a few pics... Pine Tree and Palm Trees... yup - I definitely live in Southern California! 

But, as I was settling down to download the pics from the camera - I realized that I left my camera in the car! And the car is at the Shop! DOH!!! 

Oh well, it wasn't a good shot anyway... But if my camera turns missing - I'll have to hurt someone!


----------



## Greystroke (Dec 5, 2002)

Well I guess mine isn't too Christmas-y if you live up north, but in southern texas...snow means Christmas/Winter so here is one as for right now...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2002)

Here some desktops 

Not so christmassy but i hope you find something you like  ... 



I just put those online  ... also surf around so you find some older ones..


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Here some desktops
> 
> Not so christmassy but i hope you find something you like  ...
> ...



Woah, I like - a lot! 
I'm downloading them and will have them rotating on the dekstop. 

Thanks!
They're beautiful!


----------



## macfreak88 (Dec 6, 2002)

Hmm think you guys missunderstood the question, Christmas


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2002)

how about this  ? at least its marry X maOS


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

Got my camera back last night, did another drive-by at the Xmas tree at night and was very disapointed! It was all pale yellow! ARGH!!!
Why are people affraid to use COLOR now-a-days? 

The daylight shots I'm not impressed with either... so back to the drawing boad. Sowwy.


----------



## twister (Dec 9, 2002)

Search gettyimages.com for good images, then edit out the logo, and you can make a cool holiday desktop.  For personal use only of course.

Check out my gallery 

Twister


----------

